# Smokers



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I have been thinking on what I would do when SHTF , and how to stock up on my Marlboro's . Does any of you smokers have any clues to help me salve this ? Oh please DO NOT TELL ME TO STOP SMOKEING .


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Me, I figure that's when I'll have to quit. God help the people that piss me off when that happens.

You could always stock up on Bugler and vacuum seal it. Just an idea.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I quit 4 years ago but tobacco might work well for bartering.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

All right guys ....... have it your own way, I wont tell you what you already know.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Sorry, but I'm going to tell you to quit smoking. 

It's the single best thing you can do for yourself. 

Smoking makes every other medical problem worse. 

Please try to stop, get help, get nicotine gum, pray.

Please..........

That's sincere too...


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> Sorry, but I'm going to tell you to quit smoking.
> 
> It's the single best thing you can do for yourself.
> 
> ...


I have quit three times in the past 6 years , one time for 2 years " stress got to me " , one time for 18 months " stress got to me " , one time for a year " stress got to me " , my life has stress 85% of the time and some is good and most is bad , I know what the Army told me about haven stress , and what to do with it , but there are times in my life " at this point " it's just to much to handle . That's why I spend most of my time on this computer to help me with my stress level , I have cut down from 2 packs a day to one pack a day , some days I only smoke about 1/ 2 pack . I could quit at any time if my stress would go away .


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Target shooter, if you have a place to grow something NC is a natural for tobacco. Some effort to dry and process though. I like a good cigar on occasion.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Targetshooter said:


> I have been thinking on what I would do when SHTF , and how to stock up on my Marlboro's . Does any of you smokers have any clues to help me salve this ? Oh please DO NOT TELL ME TO STOP SMOKEING .


Let's face it.

If you are out of cigarettes, it's during a severe thunderstorm, at 3:00 AM and you find one under the backseat of your car that's been there for 2 years...it's the best cigarette you've ever had.

I would suggest, stock up like any other product...store intelligently and rotate stock.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> I have quit three times in the past 6 years , one time for 2 years " stress got to me " , one time for 18 months " stress got to me " , one time for a year " stress got to me " , my life has stress 85% of the time and some is good and most is bad , I know what the Army told me about haven stress , and what to do with it , but there are times in my life " at this point " it's just to much to handle . That's why I spend most of my time on this computer to help me with my stress level , I have cut down from 2 packs a day to one pack a day , some days I only smoke about 1/ 2 pack . I could quit at any time if my stress would go away .


I still love you, you're my brother. I'll pray for you.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> I still love you, you're my brother. I'll pray for you.


Thank you it means a lot to me the way you feel .


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Target shooter, if you have a place to grow something NC is a natural for tobacco. Some effort to dry and process though. I like a good cigar on occasion.


Now we do have tobacco farms close to me , drying it and cutting it up is fairly easy , so that may come to mind . I guess I need to make friends with a farmer that lives close to me , lol .


----------



## mickbear (Aug 26, 2015)

i grow some tobacco ( Virginia gold) in my garden for a friend of mine . i have never smoked not even a single cigarette,just never interested me. he has a small rolling machine thats kinda neat , i'v only seen it once but it made cigarettes that looked like any other ( what do i know about them,right?) . you could try that maybe. Tobacco seeds are so small its amazing. i swear i think a thimble full would plant two acres. i have some seed i'v been using for years and they still germinate.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

mickbear said:


> i grow some tobacco ( Virginia gold) in my garden for a friend of mine . i have never smoked not even a single cigarette,just never interested me. he has a small rolling machine thats kinda neat , i'v only seen it once but it made cigarettes that looked like any other ( what do i know about them,right?) . you could try that maybe. Tobacco seeds are so small its amazing. i swear i think a thimble full would plant two acres. i have some seed i'v been using for years and they still germinate.


I will look into that to .


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> I still love you, you're my brother. I'll pray for you.





Targetshooter said:


> Thank you it means a lot to me the way you feel .


Starting to sound like you two should get a room.

Now.. Whats wrong with buying bulk bags and then seal them up as you would any of the dry goods your stashing. Tobacco can be re hydrated if it becomes to dry. Rolling my own for decades.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Targetshooter said:


> I have been thinking on what I would do when SHTF , and how to stock up on my Marlboro's..


Store your extra cigarettes in a cigar humidor and keep it at about 75% humidity. They will last for years although long term storage will slightly mellow the tobacco's flavor a bit.
Keep a box of nicotine patches around for when you have to wean yourself off.

Keeping some tobacco seeds in the freezer may also help and will make for a great trade item.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Targetshooter said:


> I have been thinking on what I would do when SHTF , and how to stock up on my Marlboro's . Does any of you smokers have any clues to help me salve this ? Oh please DO NOT TELL ME TO STOP SMOKEING .


My wife was a smoker for 20 years. However the worries about SHTF, and other things, caused her to switch to e-cigarettes. She tried several brands, but settled on the "V2" brand, and is very happy with them. They also have really good customer service in our opinion.

She bought refillable cartridges and buys the fluid, and we stockpile. It's a lot cheaper then buying regular cigs (especially w/ the taxes around here), we can buy the stuff from them directly online and get them shipped to our house, and they seem to be a lot better for you based on her health (no longer winded like she used to get, etc). Plus, you can set the nicotine levels, etc based on what you order. She uses the "Red" flavor fluid which is the knock-off of Marlboro's, and enjoys them. Sometimes she adds in a little of the peppermint or menthol fluid because she's odd. lol

Every time she needs to put in an order for fluid, batteries, cartridges, etc, we just order 50% more then we need. Even w/ the extra amount, it's still cheaper than actually buying cigs (at least around here). We keep the extra stuff down on "the shelves" in its own section. She has almost 2 years worth of stuff stockpiled now. We figure that if SHTF happens, and it's a long-term thing, she'll ween down until she's eventually out and stops. If it's not long-term, she'll be e-smoking happily all th way through. lol

https://www.v2.com/


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

John Galt said:


> Store your extra cigarettes in a cigar humidor and keep it at about 75% humidity. They will last for years although long term storage will slightly mellow the tobacco's flavor a bit.
> Keep a box of nicotine patches around for when you have to wean yourself off.
> 
> Keeping some tobacco seeds in the freezer may also help and will make for a great trade item.


75% is too moist for cigars. 65% to 72% with a temp of around 70 degrees at the most or tobacco beetles can become a problem and also mold.



> Beetle larvae hatch at temperatures above 72 degrees Fahrenheit and a humidity level above 72 percent, one of the primary reasons that you should keep your humidor close to the proper level of 70 percent humidity and 70 degrees.


Fighting Tobacco Beetles | News & Features


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Starting to sound like you two should get a room.
> 
> Now.. Whats wrong with buying bulk bags and then seal them up as you would any of the dry goods your stashing. Tobacco can be re hydrated if it becomes to dry. Rolling my own for decades.


Get a room ? you gota come up with something better then that . If you love someone it doesn't mean there is sex in involved , I have a few friends that I love , they mean the world to me , I am shore you have a friend that you have feelings for " love like a brother " kind ?

roll my own ? good ideal , I just may stock up on the can tobacco , and get a box of papers , and a roller .


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Targetshooter said:


> Get a room ? you gota come up with something better then that . If you love someone it doesn't mean there is sex in involved , I have a few friends that I love , they mean the world to me , I am shore you have a friend that you have feelings for " love like a brother " kind ?
> 
> roll my own ? good ideal , I just may stock up on the can tobacco , and get a box of papers , and a roller .


Canned tobacco is terribly expensive try the 16 oz bags of Kentucky select pipe tobacco it rolls cigs nicely.

I used to use Bugler but when Obummer raised the smoke tax the canned when to about 28.00 bucks. The bags of Kentucky select pipe tobacco are as close to Marlboro as you can get and are generally under 15.00 bucks for 16 oz bag.










I recommend this machine that uses the cig tubes.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Canned tobacco is terribly expensive try the 16 oz bags of Kentucky select pipe tobacco it rolls cigs nicely.
> 
> I used to use Bugler but when Obummer raised the smoke tax the canned when to about 28.00 bucks. The bags of Kentucky select pipe tobacco are as close to Marlboro as you can get and are generally under 15.00 bucks for 16 oz bag.
> 
> ...


cool thank you .


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I do not smoke, but do chew, so I can relate on the quitting, not quitting issue. If I have not quit by the SHTF, then I will quit then. I have quit 3 times in the past, and was able to get several years away from it when I did. For me it was the first 4-5 days that was the toughest and then it started to get much better.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

I put some seed out in my Garden two years ago, Virginia Gold in the House garden, Havana Gold in the lower valley garden, They grow like weeds, you can't stop them, I have tobacco growing where I park my cars.

Tobacco, it's not a problem to grow your own.

*Rancher*


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Reduce your stress if that's your only (and, pretty lame at that) excuse for smoking. Spend the money on ammo.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

Get a pipe or two and go to a discount tobacco store and buy the bulk bags of tobacco. It's cheaper.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> Sorry, but I'm going to tell you to quit smoking.
> 
> It's the single best thing you can do for yourself.
> 
> ...


A little pinch of Skoal twixt cheek and gum can deliver much more nicotine to the needed area than the gum and patches can do..and its a lot cheaper. There ya go. Stock up on snuff.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> A little pinch of Skoal twixt cheek and gum can deliver much more nicotine to the needed area than the gum and patches can do..and its a lot cheaper. There ya go. Stock up on snuff.


It's bad for your entire mouth in general and for sure causes oral cancer. To me it's just a nasty self destructive addiction that people pay to acquire.

No thanks !


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Do you know why cowboys aint never circumcised? It gives a handy place to keep the Skoal while they are eating lunch.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> I have been thinking on what I would do when SHTF , and how to stock up on my Marlboro's . Does any of you smokers have any clues to help me salve this ? Oh please DO NOT TELL ME TO STOP SMOKEING .


start vaping


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> A little pinch of Skoal twixt cheek and gum can deliver much more nicotine to the needed area than the gum and patches can do..and its a lot cheaper. There ya go. Stock up on snuff.


I remember it was Walt Garrison, Dallas Cowboy FB and Pro Rodeo man who enticed me to take my first pinch between cheek and gum of that delicious wintergreen mixture of waste tobacco called Skoal. I remember the advertisement was in the Sporting News magazine which I begged my parents for a subscription as a young boy. There was a free coupon for Skoal and Walt Garrison said he'd ship it right to your door...I filled out that coupon, mailed it to Walt and damn, if a few weeks later I got a box in the mail that had a round can of Skoal. I was hooked immediately. That would be called "Child Abuse" today since I was 13 or so.

At the time I had no idea what Skoal meant, I just knew I liked it. Took me lots of years to quit that habit and every once in a while I'll see a young'n with some sort of version of Skoal (I think they make something like 30 flavors now?) and I get the urge. But I don't act on it. Same with Levi Garrett, RedMan and Beechnut. Sure wish I had all the money back that I spent on chew and dip.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

in all seriousness, if you are dead set on smoking there are a few things you can do.

1. cigarettes in sealed cartons last longer in the freezer, so you could have a designated smokes freezer/section in the root cellar.

2. Tobacco will last a very long time sealed in bags. It will dry out though, so it will need to be re-hydrated prior to rolling and smoking (or stuffing and smoking if you prefer a pipe) which can be done by adding a damp cloth or paper towel

3. Build (or buy) and maintain a humidor. small ones can be maintained on a weekly/monthly basis by simply adding water to a diffuser. Mine is a piece of paper towel rolled up and bent into a "U" in a shot glass with the ends pointing up and filled to about 1/4 inch below the top of the paper. Larger humidors are obviously going to require more sophisticated and larger systems.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

While maybe not the best choice I've heard using water with a bt of dissolved salt will help re-humidify old dried tobacco.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> in all seriousness, if you are dead set on smoking there are a few things you can do.
> 
> *1. cigarettes in sealed cartons last longer in the freezer, *so you could have a designated smokes freezer/section in the root cellar.
> 
> ...


Myth.



> In the Refrigerator - We're not sure who came up with the bright idea to put your cigars in the fridge, but he must have been on a bender or something. We can't imagine a worse place to store your cigars. What kind of environment does a cigar want? Hot and humid. What's it like in the refrigerator? Cold and dry. We think this is just an extension of the urban myth that refrigerators can keep anything fresh. Not so for stogies.


 https://www.bestcigarprices.com/blog/cigar-101-where-not-to-store-your-cigars/


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> I have quit three times in the past 6 years , one time for 2 years " stress got to me " , one time for 18 months " stress got to me " , one time for a year " stress got to me " , my life has stress 85% of the time and some is good and most is bad , I know what the Army told me about haven stress , and what to do with it , but there are times in my life " at this point " it's just to much to handle . That's why I spend most of my time on this computer to help me with my stress level , I have cut down from 2 packs a day to one pack a day , some days I only smoke about 1/ 2 pack . I could quit at any time if my stress would go away .


One of the best preps you could undertake would be to take control of your life. You are using tobacco as a crutch. "I could quit if only I didnt have stress." I deal with drug addicts everyday. I hear this exact same refrain from them. "If only i didnt have X, I wouldnt feel the need to use Y". You control you.myou get to decide what you do. If you want to use tobacco, that is fine. You are a grown man and can donwhat you want. Just don't blame it on stress. You control you.


----------



## thegaijin (Dec 13, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> I have quit three times in the past 6 years , one time for 2 years " stress got to me " , one time for 18 months " stress got to me " , one time for a year " stress got to me " , my life has stress 85% of the time and some is good and most is bad , I know what the Army told me about haven stress , and what to do with it , but there are times in my life " at this point " it's just to much to handle . That's why I spend most of my time on this computer to help me with my stress level , I have cut down from 2 packs a day to one pack a day , some days I only smoke about 1/ 2 pack . I could quit at any time if my stress would go away .


Smoking makes stress worse.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I quit smoking when I was in my mid 20's and still consider it among one of the best things I ever did. It wasn't easy and tried many times before it took. Ciggs would come in handy as a barter item however.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

thegaijin said:


> Smoking makes stress worse.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*I'm not streessed!!!! Do you hear me? I'm not stressed!!!. Quit saying I'm stressed!!!!!*

:vs_lol::vs_lol:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> I quit smoking when I was in my mid 20's and still consider it among one of the best things I ever did. It wasn't easy and tried many times before it took. Ciggs would come in handy as a barter item however.


I do not smoke, but own cigarettes. ^^^^^^^


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I smoke because I want to , it keeps me on a even keel . " my question was how does everyone that smokes keep them in there prepps. All of the post that has been posted from page 2 and on are about quitting , if I wanted to quit I would " , Please if you can't give advice on storing tobacco , then you are no help to me .


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Targetshooter said:


> I smoke because I want to , it keeps me on a even keel . " my question was how does everyone that smokes keep them in there prepps. All of the post that has been posted from page 2 and on are about quitting , if I wanted to quit I would " , Please if you can't give advice on storing tobacco , then you are no help to me .


You got the best answer from me so you may as well close your thread.:tango_face_wink:


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

edited to avoid semantics.

Either stock up on some duty free mega cartons (50 packs) overseas/on cruises and store them
Grow your own tobacco
Start dipping/chewing

Either way still a good barter item

If you quit the money saved = XL650 + case feeder + lots of raw material


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Buy the tubes, machine and tobacco. Store it somewhere cool and dark. If you are desperate enough it will not matter that the tobacco is old. I have 20 boxes of tubes, 5 bags of tobacco and a manual machine all packed away. I am really hoping someone finds it in the future, the world is fine and wonders why Auntie had that hidden away. The cigarette tobacco is more expensive than the cigar tobacco. 

Go to the store, get the machine, a box of tubes and a couple small bags of tobacco. Make some cigs using the different tobacco. Try them and see which ones you like. Then go back to the store and buy tubes and the chosen tobacco. Stop in every pay check and buy a box of tubes and a bag of tobacco. You will soon have enough stored for personal consumption and/or bartering.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Auntie said:


> Buy the tubes, machine and tobacco. Store it somewhere cool and dark. If you are desperate enough it will not matter that the tobacco is old. I have 20 boxes of tubes, 5 bags of tobacco and a manual machine all packed away. I am really hoping someone finds it in the future, the world is fine and wonders why Auntie had that hidden away. The cigarette tobacco is more expensive than the cigar tobacco.
> 
> Go to the store, get the machine, a box of tubes and a couple small bags of tobacco. Make some cigs using the different tobacco. Try them and see which ones you like. Then go back to the store and buy tubes and the chosen tobacco. Stop in every pay check and buy a box of tubes and a bag of tobacco. You will soon have enough stored for personal consumption and/or bartering.


Thank you very much for the info , I will do that at the end of the month " my pay day " lol .


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

I was a HEAVY smoker for more decades than I am willing to admit to.

I was one of those people that tried literally every method out there (to quit) and I truly got so I hated myself that this was one challenge I just couldn't seem to overcome.

Finally, about 3 1/2 year ago, someone introduced me to vaping and I never smoked another cigarette.

One day I may consider quitting vaping, but for the safety of those around me (grin) that won't be today.

Kept in a cool, dark and dry area, high quality vape juice has shelf life in the 2+ year range. I do need to work on a solar option for battery charging though.

I figure when I reach the point of running out, in a SHTF type of situation, I will have a gazillion other reasons to be cranky by then.

Added Note: Some friends of mine refrigerate their liquid.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I smoked for many, many years. My cigarette of choice was unfiltered Camels (2&1/2 packs per day). So, when money was tight it was no problem to buy a can of Bugler and roll my own. I even had a little pocket roller, but you can also use a dollar bill. Makes a nicer cigarette than simple hand rolling and it won't look like a joint.
I would sit in the evening and roll up about 40 or so for the next day.
The cans I would buy were cylindrical, about the diameter of a coffee can and half as high. If they still make those, you could keep them sealed for years.
For the record, I have not had a smoke since 1992.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

A few years ago... hmmm ... maybe longer... my son and I enjoyed some premium hand rolled cigars in Key Largo. 
I won't lie. I LOVED the flavor of A 5 Vegas Series 'A' or one of those Romeo y Julieta Media Noche.

Once I got my commission in the Navy, it was a tradition to have a victory cigar after the formal dinner. 
I suspect it was something Churchill started.
Sometimes, when the Cuban relatives gather we all have one. Seems like a man-thing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Vaping? Is that like e-cigs?


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Auntie said:


> Vaping? Is that like e-cigs?


Yeah, but most people actually into vaping don't refer to them as e-cigarettes for a few reasons.

(1) They don't look anything like cigarettes.

(2) They aren't the typical e-cigs that you see in a gas station that use disposable cartridges (or are completely disposable) and look similar to cigarettes.

Example...









The part you see at the bottom, that contains the battery, is called a mod.

The part you see at the top, which holds the juice (liquid) and the coil is usually referred to as a tank.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Forgive me if someone already mentioned this, but I wonder if you could vacuum seal cartons of cigarettes or bags of tobacco?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Cricket said:


> Yeah, but most people actually into vaping don't refer to them as e-cigarettes for a few reasons.
> 
> (1) They don't look anything like cigarettes.
> 
> ...


So it is an electronic hookah? What is the initial investment and monthly cost?


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Auntie said:


> So it is an electronic hookah? What is the initial investment and monthly cost?


The initial investment really depends on what you choose. These days it is much cheaper than it used to be.

As far as monthly cost, similar to cigarettes it depends on how much you vape. I spend a little less than 25% of what I spent as a smoker, so it is substantially cheaper for me. More importantly (for me) is my cough disappeared very rapidly after I gave up the cigarettes and in general I just felt better.

I will never tell anyone that I think vaping is healthy. Breathing anything into your lungs but nice clean air is never a good idea *but for me*, it was definitely the lesser of two evils.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Added note: I started at 24mg of nicotine initially. I am now at 3mg, but in a sub ohm tank which feels much smoother. My next step will be to mix 0mg with the 3mg to get it a bit lower still.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Now, if you want a price shock - in Vietnam at the PX, cigarettes were $1.50 a carton. They were rationed, only could buy 6 cartons a month to keep them off the black market.:vs_rocking_banana:

Being at the end of the supply line, all that were available to us were Pall Mall unfiltered, and Salems.:vs_poop:

(Of course, there were, ...ahem,... herbal alternatives that were dirt cheap too. But I wouldn't know anything about that :tango_face_wink: )


----------



## bigdogmom (Aug 28, 2015)

Cricket said:


> Added note: I started at 24mg of nicotine initially. I am now at 3mg, but in a sub ohm tank which feels much smoother. My next step will be to mix 0mg with the 3mg to get it a bit lower still.


Great job Cricket! I quit smoking and went to vaping about four years ago. I am with you on the "lessor of two evils" thing. That, and I don't smell like an ashtray (I hated that).

You have done better than I have cutting back on the nicotine. I started at 24mg and am down to 8 now. Just started diluting to 6mg this week. I always keep supplies for about a year (I don't mix my own juice) but with the FDA crap going on, I bumped my stock pile to about two years and bought some pure nicotine to mix with later if needed. I am hoping to get myself down to 0mg before I run out.

Anyway! Fantastic job from another ex smoker!

Droid did it!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@Cricket

Cleanup on aisle 3 above^^^^^


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Slippy said:


> @Cricket
> 
> Cleanup on aisle 3 above^^^^^


Cleanup has been completed.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Cricket said:


> Added note: I started at 24mg of nicotine initially. I am now at 3mg, but in a sub ohm tank which feels much smoother. My next step will be to mix 0mg with the 3mg to get it a bit lower still.





Cricket said:


> Cleanup has been completed.


Thanks for the cleanup, I feel safer!

And on a separate note, I had a chance to read your other post above and have come to the conclusion that you are speaking on a language level at least 3 sub ohms and 0+mgs well above my simple mind! (Whatever the heck that means)

Thank God for smart women...:vs_bulb:


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Hahahaha! It only makes sense to folks who vape. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Thanks for the cleanup, I feel safer!
> 
> And on a separate note, I had a chance to read your other post above and have come to the conclusion that you are speaking on a language level at least 3 sub ohms and 0+mgs well above my simple mind! (Whatever the heck that means)
> 
> Thank God for smart women...:vs_bulb:


I met a friend of a friend who had a bad reaction to vaping. He lost 30 lbs and ended up in the hospital with stomach issues....bad ones. They couldn't find jack wrong with him and did every test known to man. He paid out of pocket.

Ok so he gets better and they send him home with no explanation. He starts vaping again and almost immediately gets sick. He says every time he vapes he gets ill.

No explanation for it other than some type allergic reaction.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Location depending, how hard is it to grow your own tobacco? Is it even legal to do so?


----------



## alexamoretti (Sep 8, 2016)

mcangus said:


> Location depending, how hard is it to grow your own tobacco? Is it even legal to do so?


Texas, easy to grow. Easier in VA, OH, and NC. Legal in TX, as long as it's for personal consumption and not sale. That doesn't mean if an officer sees it they won't take you and the plants down for processing, as it's doubtful they will know the difference between a tobacco plant and anything else.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

